# Starting to set up. 2012



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Quick Video


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see your kids on the front steps supervising

Was it last year that you were away on Halloween? I'm sure the neighborhood ToTs are happy to see you home and setting up.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Ya the little ones have to have they're say for stone locations. I've already had a couple of the local kids comment that they're happy I'll be here this year.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice stones Wildcat!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Headless. Managed to get some lighting up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, there's a Hugh Jass in your yard!:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks great. The kids look so life-like too.


----------

